# She is "super fluffy," the boys aren't!



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I feel like I should already know this.....but I guess I'm a ding dong! We have 3 gsd's, (we just recently lost our rescued senior







King) Allie, Jake, and Oskar. Jake and Oskar are both sables, Allie is a bi color, as you can see in the photo to the left. The boys both have coarse coats and what seems like hardly any (if even any) undercoat. (which seems strange...) Allie on the otherhand is a complete fur ball! Her nick name is "Bushwalla!" LOL. When she is blowing her coat, I literally grab clumps and clumps of hair off of her! We have 2 furminators...and thank God for those things! We have to brush her constantly but even doing that we still have hair tumbleweeds traveling accross the floors.







Gotta love 'em!

She doesn't really look like a lc, but really like a mix of lc and sc. Any thoughts on this? She was rescued, so we have no history on her. 

Again, I feel like a total moron for not knowing this already, but hey....we learn new things every day!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

what photos?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The photo in your avatar is really too small to see much. Can you post some larger photos of her?


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm at work, so I don't have any good pics handy. Darn it! These probably won't be much help either!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would say that they are all stock coats but she might have a fuller undercoat. Tika has an undercoat but it is REALLY different from Rayne and KC's. Tika is done "blowing" coat in a week with about three brushings. Rayne and KC take a full month to blow coat and many MANY brushings. All three are stock coats but Tika lacks significant under coat.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I forgot to mention also that she does get a small part down the middle of her back especially when she's wet.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm glad you asked that question because it's something I've been interested in as well. All our GSDs (personal and foster) are stock coats, but Grace has significantly more hair than any of the boys. It's not long exactly, but it's longer. You notice it when she's shedding but just in general. I think even her guard hairs are longer than theirs and she definitely has a more pronounced ruff around her neck, pantaloons in back, and more substantial tail. I look at some of the various "big name" dogs out there and see the same thing. Like Kway isn't a LC but he looks like he's got a little more hair on him than some of the others. I've been wondering if that's "plush" or what that's called? I like it but I don't know what term to use to describe it.


----------

